# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن: اليقين-التوكل على الله

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

*صفات عباد الرحمن: اليقين-التوكل على الله**
- اليقين**قال الجوهري : اليقين هو العلم وزوال الشك،**و قال العلامة ابن القيّم رحمه اللّه: ومن منازل إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ: منزلة اليقين، وهو من الإيمان بمنزلة الرّوح من الجسد.**قال تعالى**وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ {24} السجدة .**كان منهم أئمة يهدون إلى الحق بأمر الله, ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون.**هَذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمِ يُوقِنُونَ {20} الجاثية.**وهذه براهين في الحدود والأحكام, وطريق يرشد إلى الجنة لقوم يوقنون.**و هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأل ربه اليقين, في حديث رواه عبد الله ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما, قال : كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يدعو بهن لجلسائه:  اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول بيننا وبين معاصيك، ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك، ومن اليقين ما تهون علينا مصائب الدنيا ….[1]**عن عبد الله ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  لا ترضين أحدا بسخط الله تعالى, ولا تحمدن أحدا على فضل الله عز وجل, ولا تذمن أحدا على ما لم يؤتك الله تعالى، فإن رزق الله تعالى يسوقه إليك حرص حريص، ولا يرده عنك كراهة كاره ، وإن الله تعالى بعدله وقسطه, جعل الروح والفرج في الرضا واليقين, وجعل الهم والحزن في الشك والسخط .[2].**وقال أحمد ابن عاصم الأنطاكي : إن أقل اليقين إذا وصل إلى القلب, يملئ القلب نورا, وينفي عنه كل ريب, ويمتلئ القلب به شكرا, ومن الله تعالى خوفا .[3].**قال أبو عثمان الحيري : اليقين, قلة الاهتمام بالغد.[4].** 
التوكل على الله**وقال الجرجاني رحمه الله: التوكل هو الثقة بما عند اللّه، واليأس عما في أيدي الناس[5].**قال تعالى :**الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ {173}‏ فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ {174}آل عمران.**الذين توعدهم الناس وخوفوهم فلم يكترثوا لذلك, فكفاهم الله ما أهمهم لما توكلوا عليه .**وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ … {3} الطلاق.**و التوكل على الله لا ينافي بأخذ الأسباب. ففي حديث رواه عمرو بن أمية رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رجل للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: أرسل ناقتي وأتوكّل ؟ قال: إعقلها وتوكّل.[6]**قال أبو عثمان سعيد الحيري :التوكل الاكتفاء بالله تعالى مع الاعتماد عليه[7]**وقال بعض العارفين : التوكل نفي الشكوك والتفويض إلى ملك الملكوت [8].**و أختم هذا الباب بقوله عز و جل :وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  44. غافر.فمن امتلأ قلبه بالتوكل على الله, فمم يخاف؟.

محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني
 عن موقع صفات عباد الرحمن
http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com/*
*——————————  ——————————  —**تخريج مشكاة المصابيح الألباني 2426[1]**الترغيب والترهيب المنذري 13/3[2]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[3]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[4]**التعريفات الجرجاني 74 [5]**صحيح ابن حبان 731 [6]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[7]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[8]**الرسالة القشيرية عبد الكريم القشيري[9]*

----------

